# First Rally Trial!!



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Luke and I participated in our first Rally trial today. He was amazing! We scored 98/100 and took first place in Rally Novice A! Our 2 points off were both for crooked sits on his fronts. We got great compliments from the judge and other competitors. It was an awesome experience! And I love it because he loves it. He is SO HAPPY the whole time!

Here's our run:





And a pic


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Love his waggy tail the whole time.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

He did really well. I took one course of Rally training with Lucy so at least now when I watch a video of Rally, I know what they are doing. I don't know if I will compete in Rally but it was fun learning about it.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

sassafras said:


> Congratulations! Love his waggy tail the whole time.


That is my favorite part! That and when he gets so happy he prances!



Kyllobernese said:


> He did really well. I took one course of Rally training with Lucy so at least now when I watch a video of Rally, I know what they are doing. I don't know if I will compete in Rally but it was fun learning about it.


I signed up for a Rally class with Luke because I was feeling guilty about doing so much agility with Zoey and nothing with him. Didn't have any competition plans but he really took to it and seems to enjoy it so here we are!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

That was beautiful! His focus on you was great - and best part of all is that waggy waggy tail!! Makes me smile seeing happy dogs in the ring!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats! You guys did a great job. He looks like such a sweet happy boy the whole time.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm already looking for our next one since we had so much fun at this one!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Very nice run! Congrats on the first place and great score!!


----------

